# Routing t-slots



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Does anyone do this? Or does everyone do a dado and buy a track? I am making a cross cut sled and wanted to put a slot in the piece you push with.. So I could use this to set a stop.. for repeated cuts accurately... 

I bought one bit at rockler on sale.. then I realized I had to first do a 3/8ths straigt bit first(or dado blade)... and I thought this was hoaky.. So I returned it.. only to figure out it seems to be the way to do it.. Most of the t slot bits that perform both cuts at once are huge like over an inch and that won't work with a 3/8 or 5/16ths t slot bolt... Any help is appreciated.. I can't be the only one that's cheap and doesn't want to buy aluminium tracks all the time.. 

Thanks

Brad


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I expected it to be more like my keyhole router bits... to give you and idea.. the one I bought was this one.. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1572&filter=t slot bit

You'll notice where it only has the one pair of cutters.. I realized the contained cuts like keyholes are hard on bits, etc.. cause the stuff has no where to go, etc.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

are you planning on putting bolts in the slot then i would assume. If you are i would buy the t track anyways because i would think that the wood would fail eventually and the bolt wouldn't tighten anymore..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

LGC KX5 TC said:


> are you planning on putting bolts in the slot then i would assume. If you are i would buy the t track anyways because i would think that the wood would fail eventually and the bolt wouldn't tighten anymore..


Completely agree.

G


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

See, I thought if I was using oak that it would take a good amount of use before it got stripped where the bolt would just spin... Interesting point.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

A lot depends on where you're putting the bolts and how much you tighten them. If you're putting a slot in the back stop of the sled I would spring for the T Track. Watch HF. I picked up some from them a while back but they don't always have it in stock. I also put clamping slots in the base of my cut off sled by routing a wide slot only about 1/8" deep on the underside of the sled and a through slot for the bolt.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Brad, I have the bit that you are talking about. I used it when I was building my router table. I have two wings on my fence that slide back and forth in a t slot that I made on the back. The fence is made of MDF. I built the table about 6 years ago and have not had any problems with it. I use my router table quite often. I would say give it a try and see what happens, If it doesn't work all you will have to do is cut the dado in place of the t-slot.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I you have good, flat stock, you could always cut half the T slot profile in each of two boards with a straight cut router bit or table saw and glue them together.

That way your could make them any dimensions you want.


----------



## old toymaker (Mar 15, 2009)

I use routed *t-slots* in several applications, Miter saw stops, miter gauge stops on the table saw, stops for aux table and fence for the band saw, router table, drill press you name it I use it. 

Route several pieces at a time. When one gets chewed up, I just install a new one. If several feet are done at one time your stops can be switched between jigs.

I use mainly mdf and particle board for mine. All hold up just fine unless they encounter a saw blade.


----------



## char (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with old toymarker, Infact I bought a router jig two years ago so I could make stiles and rails with a handheld router, It is made out of mdf. I've made hundreds of doors and I have not had any problems with the T-slots. (Best jig I've ever bought or used, it puts my router table to shame) For making my own T-slots, I use rockler #90462 and 26099 bits. Well worth the money. Good-luck


----------

